

Fallen drone found on streets of San Francisco - Varcht
http://www.suasnews.com/2014/04/28358/fallen-drone-found-on-streets-of-san-francisco/

======
samworm
Posting on Craigslist and some random websites is not an adequate defence
against Theft By Finding charges. The person that removed this clearly
valuable and not marked as abandoned item needs to immediately report it to
the local authorities, and make arrangements to ultimately hand it in.

~~~
russelluresti
Yeah, it's kind of surprising how few people realize the police are also a
lost-and-found. Just give it to the police and let it be their problem.

------
ef47d35620c1
The insurance company knows your boyfriend smokes now. Expect higher rates
soon.

------
darkarmani
I'd be more scared of that damn ape loose in your house than a toy drone.

------
Havoc
The gentlemen from the NSA will be along shortly to collect their toy. Oh and
you've been added to the no-fly list.

------
bichiliad
Why is this news? It's a nicer drone, which isn't too ordinary, but nicer toys
are more common in SF.

~~~
Varcht
To me the news is that she is creeped out by it. Oooh scary bot! I have a
bunch in my living room, they make me smile.

------
oleyb
Plug in the camera and check out the footage!

